# What color to breed with Siamese Sable



## love4bunnies (May 5, 2010)

I just bought a Siamese Sable Holland Lop buck and i don`t have his pedigree so have no idea what is in his background.

What color doe should i breed him with or the best color to try ?

Thanks.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 5, 2010)

Is there a certain color you are working toward?

If not, the general rule is just that a siamese sable would work best with other shadeds and selfs, in order to produce show quality colors. So you could work with black, blue, chocolate, lilac, sable point, siamese sable, seal, smoke pearl, tort, etc.


----------



## love4bunnies (May 6, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks.No i am not working towards a certain color but just wanted to know and i thank you.


----------

